# Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!



## Franz_16 (7. November 2017)

Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!​



https://youtu.be/ADDXfNmv314

Von Zeit zu Zeit überkommt mich die "Nostalgie" und meine Boxen mit den Softlures, Hardbaits, Swimbaits und dergleichen fliegen mal kurzzeitig in die Ecke und ich widme mich dem aktiven Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch.

Das System das ich dabei verwende ist so einfach, dass man dazu eigentlich nicht viel erklären muss. Ein Stück Gummi, ein Klemmblei, einen Haken und einen Köderfisch - mehr braucht man dazu nicht.

Erfunden habe ich dieses System natürlich nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat man bereits Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts so oder so ähnlich geangelt. 

Ich habe das simple Hechtsystem erstmals Anfang der 1990er Jahre bei einem damals ca.75-jährigen Angler gesehen, für den wir als Kinder immer Köderfische fangen durften und den wir stundenlang Löcher in den Bauch fragten.

Da ich dann meine ersten eigenen Hechte, Mitte der 1990er Jahre bereits auf Twister, also "moderne" Kunstköder fing, war ich dem Kunstköder-Virus von Beginn an hoffnungslos verfallen und hatte das "Opa-System" schon längst wieder vergessen.

Daran erinnert habe ich mich erst wieder über einen "Umweg". 
So Mitte der 2000er Jahre kam einmal das sogenannte "Klobürsten-System" auf den Markt. Damals wurde es als "Tom Hawk System" von Exori vertrieben. 

So sah dieses Tom-Hawk-System aus:






Als es das System irgendwann nicht mehr gab und ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen war, erinnerte ich mich wieder an das primitive "Opa-System". 

Nachdem ich mit dem System ein paar Mal geangelt hatte dämmerte mir langsam, dass der Opa so ein primitives System nicht deshalb genutzt hat weil er nur das eine kannte - sondern er wohl ganz im Gegenteil sehr genau wusste, wie flexibel sich so ein einfaches Hechtsystem einsetzen lässt und vor allem wie brutal fängig so ein gezupfter Köderfisch sein kann. 

Mittlerweile bin ich ein echter Fan des einfachen "Opa-Systems" geworden. Völlig unkompliziert und doch so genial! 

Gerade in kleinen Gewässern in denen es nicht auf die Wurfweite ankommt kann man die Vorteile voll ausspielen:

Ein Köderfisch am System funktioniert auch an kleinsten Spots. Der Köderfisch braucht keinen "Platz" wie etwa ein Wobbler oder ein Spinner um "fängig" zu laufen - er ist quasi mit dem auftreffen auf der Wasseroberfläche sofort fängig. Gerade in kleinen Kehrströmungen eine perfekte Möglichkeit seinen Köder zu servieren.


Man kann über die Bebleiung das Absinkverhalten sowie die Lauftiefe nach Belieben variieren. Das geht sogar soweit, dass man ein Absinken in Zeitlupe erreichen kann wenn man jegliche Bebleiung weglässt und ein Stückchen auftreibendes Material (z.B. Kork) in das Fischchen drückt. 


Die Anköderung durch den Kopf bietet erstens guten Halt und sorgt außerdem für absolute Beweglichkeit des Fischchens. 


Mit unseren modernem Angelgerät, also geflochtenen Schnüren und "schnellen" Spinnruten bekommen wir feinste Zupfer oder ganz feine Schläge wunderbar auf den Köder übertragen und können das Fischchen bei Bedarf so zwischendurch auch mal "zucken" lassen oder ein Ausbrechen nach links oder rechts simulieren. 


Wenn man Strömung hat kann man auch die Strömung für sich arbeiten lassen und das Fischchen sehr passiv führen indem man einfach gegen die Strömung einwirft und es dann mit der Strömung zum Grund abtaumeln lässt. Sobald man den Grund erreicht hat zieht man es wieder in Richtung Wasseroberfläche und lässt es erneut abtaumeln. (Meine Lieblingsmethode!) - es geht aber natürlich auch andersherum - man kann das Fischchen mit der Strömung zum Beispiel unter überhängende Bäume treiben lassen.

Die "alten Hasen" hier kennen dieses und viele Abwandlungen des Systems mit Sicherheit - den jüngeren Teilnehmern hier kann ich nur empfehlen: Probiert das "Opa-System" unbedingt mal aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

kannte das ja schon vorher - und mir fällt dazu nur eines ein:
Warum kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht!

Klasse gemacht wieder, Franz!


----------



## Welpi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Und wie das Photo beweist: Mit Opa fängst a Oma [emoji1]


----------



## D3rFabi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Für mich einfach der beste hechtköder überhaupt - wenn er sich einsetzen lässt. Bei zu großer wassertiefe oder erforderlichen wurfweiten kommt der gezupfte fisch leider an seine grenzen.

früher habe ich damit viele hechte fangen können, als ich noch überwiegend in kleinen, verkrauteten teichen geangelt hab. man konnte den köder wirklich in absoluter zeitlupe vorm kraut entlangführen - kleine schläge aus dem handgelenk und der fisch zuckt auf der stelle hin und her. naturnäher geht nicht. 
war das bei euch auch oft so, dass bei einem biss die schnur manchmal nur stehen blieb, man aber trotzdem einen deutlichen schlag in der lockeren schnur gespürt hat? fühlte sich fast wie ein stromschlag an.... ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber dieses phänomen kenne ich nur vom aktiven köderfischangeln.

grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Schönes Video! Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Gefällt mir gut.
Auch, weil Franz das sympathisch und unkompliziert rüber bringt.
Ich fisch ähnlich auf Hecht, allerdings mit Pose und den Fisch andersherum angeködert. So macht der Köfi beim anziehn mehr Druck im Wasser und ich hab ne einwandfreie Bissanzeige, die nicht stört.
Lässt sich ja auch mit 2g Posen betreiben.
Und ob ein Hecht jetzt fähig ist wahrzunehmen, ob ein fisch rückwärts schwimmt? #c


----------



## Ørret (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

So ähnlich fische ich auf Zander...ein 15gLochblei auf die Hauptschnur gefädelt mit kleiner Gummiperle davor, damit das Blei nicht immer auf den Wirbel bzw. den noknot knallt(so kann ich die Montage auch mal absinken lassen und der Fisch kann Schnur nehmen ohne das er das Blei mitziehen muss)
Statt Drilling nehm nen großen Karpfenhaken und rödel den Köfi mit Baitelastic schön fest an den Einzelhaken ( dann hält der Köfi noch viel mehr Würfe aus).
Trotzdem schiebe ich auch noch so ein Stückchen rotes Weckgummi über den Haken, weil ich mir einbilde dieses kleine rote Gummi die Fische irgendwie zum anbeißen reizt.


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Kleine Frage: funktioniert sowas auch mit eingefrorenen köfis oder werden die zu matschig nach einer gewissen Zeit?


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Das geht schon. Allerdings ist es dabei besonders wichtig, den Haken durch die Schädelplatte zu rammen und noch per Baitflag, Gummistück etc. zusätzlich zu sichern

--> Lippe, Nasenloch oder sonstiges "Gefleische" reicht bzw. hält nicht, der Haken muss durch den Knochen.

Ultra-gewaltwurftauglich ist das aber dann natürlich trotzdem nicht, irgendwann fleddert es dann - ist halt kein Gummiköder.

Aber mit etwas angepasster Wurftechnik durchaus bedienbar.

Grinden durch Hindernisse (absterbende Seerosenfelder etc.) sollte man allerdings unterlassen, dafür ist die Geschichte trotz Schädel-Ramm einfach viel zu weich.


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Immer klasse, wenn am Ende der Plan aufgeht! Petri zum schönen Hecht Franz #6


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



Herr Blobfisch schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: funktioniert sowas auch mit eingefrorenen köfis oder werden die zu matschig nach einer gewissen Zeit?



Gefrorene Köderfische haben 3 Vorteile:
1 - sie sind "planbar" verfügbar. Ich friere die einzeln ein - umso schneller tauen sie dann auch auf. 
2. Sie haben die "Totenstarre" schon hinter sich und sind schön flexibel
3. Das Thema Schwimmblase hat sich auch schon erledigt. 

Wichtig ist, wie von PirschHirsch gesagt die Anköderung direkt durch die Schädelplatte und die Sicherung mit einem Stück Gummi. Das hält recht gut. 

Will man einen noch besseren Halt: Wie von Orret vorgeschlagen einfach ein Gummiband, sogenanntes "Baitelastic" nehmen und den Köder damit festbinden.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Schönes Video!Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## pike-81 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Moinsen!
Aktiv geführter toter KöFi ist so ziemlich der beste Köder überhaupt. 
Vereint er doch alle Vorteile des Naturköderangelns und des Spinnfischens in sich. 

Halt natürlicher Köder und Fläche absuchen. 

Habe meinen ersten Meter so gefangen. 
Einfach KöFi auf Stahlvorfach mit Drilling gezogen, und los geht‘s. Kein Blei, kein System, nüscht. 
Gab auch fette Monsterbarsche als Beifänge. Heute würde ich bei solchen Barschen ausflippen, früher waren es „nur“ Barsche...
Aktuell praktiziere ich das so gut wie nie. 
Erstmal ist der Anspruch gewachsen, die Muttis mit KUNSTködern zu überlisten, außerdem ist mir der KöFifang zu aufwendig. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Schönes Video.
Habe mir oft überlegt so an der "fast" freien Leine mal einen Köfi aktiv anzubieten, bin nur nie dazu gekommen. Allerdings würde ich dies gerne mal in einem Stillgewässer ausprobieren. Ich habe da schon eine gute Stelle, wo ich es demnächst Mal testen werde. Wenn der Meter dabei rum kommt geht das nächste Bier auf mich


----------



## Franz_16 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Im Anhang nochmal ein Screenshot aus dem Video.

Das Bild zeigt die Fangstelle und ist ein super Beispiel dafür, wo man so ein einfaches System perfekt einsetzen kann. 

Überhängender Baum, und davor noch ein Krautfeld zudem nur gegen die Strömung anfischbar. Mit einem Kunstköder kommt man da mitunter schonmal an rein praktische Grenzen. Genau da liegt der Vorteil vom Köfi - der ist - quasi egal was man damit macht - sofort fängig sobald er nur im Wasser ist. 

@Pike81
Mir ist das Köderfische fangen auch zu nervig, deswegen geh ich auch fast immer mit Gummi bzw. Kunstköder los. Aber manchmal überkommts mich halt - insbesondere dann wenn ich schon einige "Schneiderausflüge" auf Hecht verkraften musste.


----------



## Seele (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Kenn das vom Fischen am Regen. Dort hats ja auch sehr viel überhängende Bäume und man kann das Fischerl wunderbar reintreiben lassen. Vor Allem sind die Attacken im klaren Wasser wirklich fantastisch. 
Ganz einfach, bringt Fisch und ist ne nette Abwechslung


----------



## Franz_16 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



> Ganz einfach, bringt Fisch und ist ne nette Abwechslung


Sehr gut zusammengefasst  

Übrigens, der im Film verwendete Angelstecken sollte Dir nicht unbekannt sein


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Langsam gezupftes, totes Rotauge am Drilling. Das ist seit je her mein absoluter Favourit für's Hechtangeln in unseren Gewässen. Für unsere flachen Gewässer mit viel Kraut im Sommer, absolut ideal. 

Nichts wirkt meiner Meinung nach so verführerisch auf den Hecht wie diese Methode. Wenn das Wasser etwas tiefer ist, schalte ich ein 6 Gramm Laublei vor, aber meist einfach nur ne Geflochtene, Wirbel und stinknormales Stahlvorfach mit Drilling am Ende. 
Oft kann man den Hecht sehen, wenn er den Köder nimmt. Ist er zu klein, schlage ich sofort an, ziehe ihm damit entweder den Köder oder zumindest den aus dem Köfi-Maul ausschlitzenden Drilling direkt wieder aus dem Maul. Wenn er doch direkt hängt, sitzt der Haken soweit vorne, dass man gut zurücksetzen kann. Ist der Hecht groß genug, lasse ich ihn einige Minuten "schlucken", bevor ich den Anhieb setze. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Seele (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sehr gut zusammengefasst
> 
> Übrigens, der im Film verwendete Angelstecken sollte Dir nicht unbekannt sein




Sooo genau hab ich dann auch nicht hingeschaut. Freut mich aber wenn sie noch lebt und vor Allem fängt |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Schönes Video.
Ich mach das auch viel zu selten.


Wem die eingefrorenen KöFis zu matschig sind:
man kann die zum Auftauen in Salz legen (reichlich Salz, Fisch muss völlig drin eingepackt sein), dann werden die fester, zäher,... wenn man sie drin vergisst sogar furztrocken.
Nachteil: die Aktion leidet etwas drunter.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Schönes Video.
> Habe mir oft überlegt so an der "fast" freien Leine mal einen Köfi aktiv anzubieten, bin nur nie dazu gekommen. Allerdings würde ich dies gerne mal in einem Stillgewässer ausprobieren. Ich habe da schon eine gute Stelle, wo ich es demnächst Mal testen werde. Wenn der Meter dabei rum kommt geht das nächste Bier auf mich



Ja, das geht natürlich auch im Stillgewässer. Wenn man etwas "Tiefe" machen muss kann man natürlich auch ein kleines Kugelblei, gibts ja in 3, 5, 10g und so weiter vorschalten. 

Ein 88-jähriger Angler hat mir erzählt, dass er schon in den 1950er Jahren so geangelt hat. Darüber ob man 1x7 oder 1x19 oder 7x7 Stahl nimmt musste man sich damals übrigens keinen Kopf machen.

Als Vorfach wurden Ketten eingesetzt und zwar solche kleinen Stahlkettechen wie sie oftmals heutzutage noch am Stöppsel der Badwanne montiert sind. Fand ich auch kurios - aber gehalten hat das sicherlich


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



> Wenn man etwas "Tiefe" machen muss kann man natürlich auch ein kleines  Kugelblei, gibts ja in 3, 5, 10g und so weiter vorschalten.


Genau - ist dann quasi auch nix Annersches als ein C-Rig.

Wobei es bei einem vorgeschalteten Laufblei bzw. Bullet schon besser ist, dieses auf einem dazwischengeknoteten Stück Mono oder FC (mindestens 0,35 mm, besser 0,40 mm) laufen zu lassen - auch relativ dickes Geflecht kann es ansonsten ziemlich schnell anhobeln.

Insbesondere bei normalen Billig-Bleikugeln, deren Innenkanal sehr häufig sehr rau ist.

Teure Tungsten-Bullets etc. braucht es dafür aber definitiv nicht, da reichen ganz normale Kugelbleie.

Statt Kugelblei kann man bei weicherem Grund im Stillwasser auch sehr gut einen (Forellen-) Bodentaster zum Aktiv-Köfieren verwenden - finde ich besser als ein Tirolerholz, da der vergleichsweise schneller/leichter vom Grund abhebt.

Da gibt es praktischerweise ja auch Modelle mit austauschbaren Schraub-Endgewichten (z. B. von Balzer im Set) - damit kann man dann sehr flexibel reagieren. Also so etwas:

https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-sortimnet-bodenabtaster-1

Kommt vor allem auch bei Kälte super, da damit eine extrem langsame und "subtile" Köderführung möglich ist - so ein Taster muss nicht erst ruckartig aus dem Schlamm rausgerissen werden, sondern bewegt sich schon bei leichten Impulsen ohne großartige Randale.

So kann man da auch relativ hohe Gewichte auf relativ weichem Grund verwenden, wenn z. B. mal eine höhere Wurfweite erforderlich sein sollte.

Und wenn man grade mal keinen Bock zum Zupfen hat: 

Einfach die ausgeworfene Montage ganz normal ne Weile liegen lassen und den Bügel aufmachen (ggf. die Schnur dann noch in einem Haushaltsgummi einklemmen etc.)

---> dann wird der Taster sozusagen zum Ledger Stem.

So kann das System trotz längerer Kaffeepause etc. immer im Wasser bleiben und fangen - was mit Kukös zumindest vom Ufer aus oft nur sehr bedingt bis gar nicht funktioniert (eine "tote Vertikalrute" wie beim Bootsangeln fällt da halt häufig flach).

Auch ein Aspekt, den ich an aktiv geführten Naturködern beim Uferangeln sehr schätze - man kann bei Bedarf trotz Pause einwandfrei weiterangeln, weil die Spinne dann direkt zur Ansitzrute wird.

Darum habe ich bei dieser Methode auch immer so einen kleinen billigen Reinsteck-Klapp-Rutenhalter (so ein "Hülsendings" mit kurzem Klapp-Erdspeer) dabei 

--> dann liegt die Rute nicht im Dreck, Schnurabzug bei Biss geht leichter, Astgabelsuche etc. entfällt auch.


----------



## SigmundFreud (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Klasse Vorstellung. 

Ich fische diese Methode auch. In der Regel mit Barschen als Köderfischen, da diese auch nach der Truhe sehr zäh sind. Habe auch festgestellt, dass die Köfis bei einer weichen Rute und kleinen Abmessungen (geringes Gewicht) deutlich länger am Haken halten.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

@SigmundFreud
Stimmt, Barsche sind mit die zähesten Köfis und fangen darüberhinaus auch ziemlich gut Hecht. Früher hat man ja öfter mal gehört man müsse die Stacheln (Rückenflosse) der Barsche wegschneiden. Das dürfte sich aber mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben, dass man sich das sparen kann. Stört einen Hecht nicht im geringsten. 


Wegen der Befestigung des Köderfisches beim einfachen Hecht-System:
Wenn man schwerer angelt und wert darauf legt dass der Köfi länger hält kann man auch die Montage etwas umbauen. Man nimmt dann ein ganz einfaches Stahlvorfach mit Wirbel und Karabinder am Ende. 

Dann zieht man eine Schlaufe aus dicker Monoschnur durch den Fischkopf und hängt diese in den Karabiner ein. Der Köderfisch hängt dann Quasi direkt am Wirbel - verbunden über eine Schlaufe aus dicker Mono. 

Den Drilling befestigt man dann einfach wie einen Stinger/Zusatzdrilling beim Gummifisch in der Flanke des Köders.
Der Druck auf den Köderfisch wird so durch die Mono-Schlaufe gut abgefangen, außerdem "reißt" die Dicke Mono den Köderfisch nicht aus. 

Aber eins ist auch klar:  Am besten ist es, wenn man diese ganzen Tricks nicht braucht, weil es nicht die erfolglosen "Würfe" sind die den Köderfisch zerlegen - sondern im besten Fall natürlich direkt die Hechte :q


----------



## SigmundFreud (12. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Um das Ganze etwas zu verkomplizieren noch eine Art der Anköderung. 

Fische ich in hindernisfreien Gewässern ködere ich den Köfi gelegendlich auch auf folgende Art an: 
Mit einer Ködernadel ziehe ich ein Vorfach, andem direkt eine Drilling angeknüpft ist, vom After an durch den Fisch zum Maul. Damit sitzt der Drilling im hinteren Drittel des Fisches. Der so angeköderte Köfi zeigt dann eine Tendenz zu rollieren, sprich sich bei konstanter Schnurnahme um die Längsachse zu drehen. Das kann gewünscht sein, oder lässt sich verhindern, indem ein Holzspieß der etwa 3/4 der Köfilänge hat, vom Maul her eingeführt wird. Ist der Spieß nicht zu lang oder zu kurz, sieht das auch schön natürlich aus.

Dazu beschwere ich das System wie Franz.

Bei dieser Art der Anköderung ist aber zu bedenken, dass ein auf Grund gesunkener Köfi mit dem Drilling im hinteren Drittel, bei mir beim Starten, mehr Hänger produziert als durch die Anköderung am Maul. Trotzdem, eine wie ich finde, schöne Variante.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber eins ist auch klar:  Am besten ist es, wenn man diese ganzen Tricks nicht braucht, weil es nicht die erfolglosen "Würfe" sind die den Köderfisch zerlegen - *sondern im besten Fall natürlich direkt die Hechte :q*


So geil!!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



> Der so angeköderte Köfi zeigt dann eine Tendenz zu rollieren, sprich sich bei konstanter Schnurnahme um die Längsachse zu drehen. Das kann gewünscht sein, oder lässt sich verhindern, indem ein Holzspieß der etwa 3/4 der Köfilänge hat, vom Maul her eingeführt wird. Ist der Spieß nicht zu lang oder zu kurz, sieht das auch schön natürlich aus.



Das mit dem Holzspieß ist natürlich auch ein guter Trick. So einfach - und doch genial 
Danke dafür.

Ich mag keine rotierenden Köder (passiert auch bei Gummifischen wenn der Bleikopf zu leicht ist). Den Fischen scheint das einigermaßen egal zu sein, aber mir als Angler gefällts nicht - und das ist ja auch nicht unwichtig. 

Da sind ja jetzt echt schon einige "Transformationen" des Systems zusammengekommen - sehr schön #6


----------



## Bronco84 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Hab das System auf Anraten eines Freundes letztes Jahr mal an einem Flüsschen in „meinen“ holländischen Heimatgewässern getestet. 
Nach 10 min nen 81 Hecht. Funzt super. 
Gruß Bronco.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Das ist eben so genial einfach, das MUSS einfach fangen..


----------



## Sprantaler (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Danke für das schöne Video. Großes Lob für die "Aufmachung", einfach das detailreich erklärt um was es geht. Ohne mega Musik, welche manche anscheinend unbedingt brauchen. Weniger kann manchmal mehr sein! 

Gruß

michl


----------



## Köppi67 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Hallo Franz,

auch von meiner Seite danke für die Vorstellung dieser einfach-genialen Angelmethode.

Eine Frage habe ich: Wie lang sollte das Stahlvorfach sein?
Genügen 30 cm, oder eher in Richtung 50 cm ?

Gruß und danke vorab, Köppi67


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



Köppi67 schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> auch von meiner Seite danke für die Vorstellung dieser einfach-genialen Angelmethode.
> 
> ...



Hallo Köppi67,
zu Raubfischvorfächern gibt es natürlich unterschiedliche Ansichten und Meinungen. Siehe dazu auch:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334622

Ich persönlich nehme ein 1x7 Stahlvorfach, gequetscht mit einer Länge von gut 50cm. Wahrscheinlich würde ein 30cm Vorfach auch gehen - nur sehe ich bei dieser Art der Angelei in einem kürzeren Vorfach keinen wesentlichen Vorteil. Von daher: Lieber länger als kürzer


----------



## Piketom (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Danke dafür Franz!

Das ist genau was ich in anderen Trööts meinte...ein oldschool System was rockt und fängt

Ist ja im Grunde das Drachkovitsch,nur variabler gestaltet.

In der Blinker oder auch der F&F war vor kurzem ein "Duell",wo ein sehr erfahrener Angler mit diesem System allen anderen quasi gezeigt hat was gehen kann.

Ich werde das System dieses Jahr wohl nur noch anwenden und verabschiede mich vom Gummi.


----------



## HD1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Hallo Franz,geniale einfache Methode die wir auch schon früher eingesetzt hatten.Wir haben aber kein Blei verwendet sondern auf die Hauptschnur eine Glaskugel gezogen.Hauptsächlich fischten wir auf Forellen und Döbel mit Wurm und Grashüpfer aber auch kleine Fische und Streamer.Wir nannten diese Methode Durchtreiben.Schön das man wieder daran Errinnert wird wie einfach doch das Angeln eigentlich gestaltet werden kann ohne soviel grimsgrams.
DANKE sg Christian


----------



## Köppi67 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Danke Franz für die schnelle und kompetente Antwort !

Gruß Köppi67|wavey:


----------



## hecht99 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*

Kleiner Tipp am Rande. Wie Franz angemerkt hat sind längen ab 50 cm zu bevorzugen. Manchmal rollen sich die hechte ins Vorfach ein und dann sind 50er schon angebracht. Ich fange meist mit 70ern an, aber nur aus dem Grund das man es bei knicken knapp über den Haken noch 1 oder 2 mal kürzen kann. Außerdem ist ein dünnes Stahlvorfach unauffälliger als die meist farbige geflochtene Schnur. Deshalb lieber ein wenig länger außer man färbt die Geflochtene mit Edding oder schaltet ein Stück Mono oder Fluo dazwischen


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Hechtangeln mit System - Einfach fängt!*



HD1 schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,geniale einfache Methode die wir auch schon früher eingesetzt hatten.Wir haben aber kein Blei verwendet sondern auf die Hauptschnur eine Glaskugel gezogen.Hauptsächlich fischten wir auf Forellen und Döbel mit Wurm und Grashüpfer aber auch kleine Fische und Streamer.Wir nannten diese Methode Durchtreiben.Schön das man wieder daran Errinnert wird wie einfach doch das Angeln eigentlich gestaltet werden kann ohne soviel grimsgrams.
> DANKE sg Christian



Das mit der Glaskugel als Bleigewicht-Ersatz ist ein sehr guter Hinweis. Danke. Kenne Glasgewichte vom Forellensee-Angeln, so weit gedacht dass man die auch hier zweckentfremden könnte habe ich aber auch noch nicht  Glas ist recht unauffällig, und bietet auch ein anderes Absinkverhalten.


----------

